# RESCUE: Cream Ridge, NJ 08514 BUNNYS!!!



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2008)

crossposted... 


To:
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

From:

[email protected]


Date:
Sat, 19 Jan 2008 13:59:19 EST

Subject:
[RabbitRescuePeople] HELP, HELP, HELP - Update on NJ rabbits

Hi everyone,
Went to the place this morning. 
There is over 30 rabbits, all loose in a shed about 8' x 6'.
There is fighting, breeding and unhealthy conditions.
I saw a few different breeds:
1 BIG cream colored Lop. 
A few Rexes
A few Dutch
A few solid black
A few agouti
A few English Spots
Just a bunch.
Many with torn ears from fighting, and wounds on their backs, sides and other parts of their bodies. Their coats are in bad shape. Surprisingly though, I didn't see any evidence of URI.
I saw no tiny babies, and I asked about them because the woman I spoke to said there were three litters. She said: "I don't know what happened to them." 
I took 8 rabbits out of there today.5 adults and three adolescents. 
One is in a foster home already. The rest are here with me. But I can't fit anymore in...and there is still over 25 there. Problem is it will be difficult to put them into a foster home as they need vet care. So, I need fosters whoare willing to help a bunny - by offering a temporary home, *and* vet care. 
I simply cannot afford to take care of all these sick ones on my own - time-wise or financially. 
I have 7 of them....and can probably squeeze one more in...
Anyone out there?
Otherwise all I can think to do is call the SPCA - as if nothing is done they will continue to breed and fight. I'm afraid if they go to the shelter, they will be put to sleep...
Thanks for the offers of help that have already come in. A few donations...come cages...so if someone can foster, I can probably supply a cage....
Thanks again,
Jody Couse Caizza
Kind Heart Rescue 
http://www.KindheartRescue.com


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 20, 2008)

I am crossposting this...I am in Michigan as just saw this but it is heartwrenching!!! BE ADVISED! I dont know what to do from here...I saw miracles happen with the successful transport of Emma & Chester so I can only hope for another...




> HELP, HELP, HELP - Update on NJ rabbits


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Christine, this was posted here already in another area, we are currently discussing what we can do to help as a forum. 

Thanks for the reminder to put it where it belongs! 



sas :cry2


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok...I will keep a prayer vigil....gosh this just hurts so badly that people make these

kinds of choices for this beloved pet....Ya, know? Has anyone called to make a

complaint on the people that put the bunnys in this hell-hole? I did not know, but did

look around some to see it this had been posted already...there is so much to go

through here though and it pains me to think of these bunnys another DAY(or hour

even) in such a setting!!!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2008)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> Has anyone called to make acomplaint on the people that put the bunnys in this hell-hole? I did not know, but didlook around some to see it this had been posted already...


It was postedprivatelyfor assessment and editing, I meant to open it up for public viewing.

I think with KindHeart on the case, they should be aware of the situation and what should be reported, we'll leave that decision to them. 

I do hope members of RO canhelp them out. We will do our best.



sas ray:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 20, 2008)

From what I understand this is not a hoarding situation. People dumped their rabbits at this location. The individual involved does wildlife rehab. I guess they thought they could care for the domestic rabbits but it soon got out of control. That is when they contacted Kind Heart.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 20, 2008)

Thankfully they reached out to help. Please let us know how we can assist KindHeartRescue even if we're a bit further away, TF
ray: for the loose rabbits and their human guardians,


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Do we have any word on how many are there for sure?? Is there a HRS located in the

vicinity?? How about BestFriends Ranch???I know they are in AZ but maybe they

could offer help and ideas...and a local pet store like Petsmart/Petco(YIKES but at

least just to seperate them)?? Maybe they could "house" a few temporarily just to

get them seperated??? I will look in to calling around the area..to petstores etc.We

need to know exactly where the bunnys are at location wise as well. I ask that the

person that made the post(and gave me permission to crosspost it)from KHR join this

thread but I do not see her yet.Her email addy is

[email protected] and her name is Jody. Anyone know her personally that could

get info on the whereabouts/location in case weget someoneto pick them up? Ok, 
I will get busy:biggrin2:trying to make some calls and emails to HRS and pet stores.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 20, 2008)

*christinelea1 wrote:*


> How about BestFriends Ranch???I know they are in AZ but maybe they
> 
> could offer help and ideas...



Best Friends Animal Sanctuary? That is in Utah .


----------



## Kind Heart Rescue (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Jody from Kind Heart Rescue in NJ, who is working on this "HELP, HELP, HELP" post where the woman has 30-some rabbits in her shed.

I took 8 out of there yesterday, but there is many many more that need foster homes that can provide medical attention and a temporary home.

If anyone can help, please contact me.

Accepting monetary donations, cage donations that can go with bunnies to foster homes...stuff like that.

We are 501(c)3 and can provide a receipt for tax-purposes.

Please feel free to visit our website:

www.KindHeartRescue.com

Thanks,

Jody


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh BFAS is in Utah!!!(sorry) Well, I have website info and am gonna put a shout out...TO anyone that will listen...I am open to any ideas to help these buns...


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Jody! Its Meg, Colleens sister. I sent you an email. Hope I can help somehow. You helped me before so I owe you!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2008)

We could use a volunteer to PM all of our members who are close enough to help. Somebody who knows that part of the country will be best. We can make it an official RO correspondence. 

THe volunteerwould have togo into the the 'Members' list and click on the locations of the places close by and that will bring up everybody else who is in that town, city or state. 

If theymake a list and send it to Haley, she can look it over,edit it and send it back, and then someone can send anoteto the final list. (I think only 10 PMs can be send at a time). 

We will also be able to make this case a special 'Featured Rescue' and push for donations and awareness for the next week or two. 

Unfortunately our Mods are all totally jammed, myself included, so we could use Kind Heart andforum volunteers to help put this together. 



sas :?


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 21, 2008)

... is that a hint? LOL... If no one else volutneers I suppose I will do it. I'm just not good at this stuff.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't forget the HRS has grant money for rescues of this size.


----------



## JimD (Jan 22, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 24, 2008)

From what I understand, the HRS has been seeking donations because their funds are low due to large intakes & huge medical bills. I don't think they have have the means to help, at this time.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 24, 2008)

The National HQ of HRS is the one with the grants. Everyone in NJ is about in the same boat with rabbit overflow and hugh medical bills.


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello you all very special people...I have to say to Dootsmom, WOW what a cute little bunny and he looks like sexy liitlebeloved Chester(( I miss him so very much)..threw that whole ordeal is how I got began here...
I want to say to everyone that needs help with vet bills to please look into IMOM funds. They, at one time helped me here at the CritterCafeRescue and are(were) such a blessing. I am gonna list them in this post along with all the other venues that will help you with vet costs...gosh I hope it helps someone:) God bless you all..
 Help With Vet Bills  
1. Part of the deal with pet ownership is providing medical care. Failing to provide it may actually constitute animal cruelty.

2. Instead of asking for medical advice on the internet, call your vet. It costs nothing to make a phone call. If it's after hours, call an emergency vet. Vets can help you figure out if your pet's problem is an emergency or not and if there is anything you can do at home to help your pet. Most people generally are not qualified to give you this kind of information. With that in mind, here are some groups that can help you afford the vet bills

American Animal Hospital Association
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/ "Through the AAHA Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is experiencing financial hardship." 
Angels 4 Animals
www.Angels4Animals.org "Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment to those pets and pet owners in need." 
Care Credit
www.carecredit.com A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care. "With a comprehensive range of plan options, for treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every budget." 
Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance (FVEAP)
http://www.fveap.org/sys-tmpl/door/ "Seniors, People with disabilities, People who have lost their job, Good Samaritans who rescue a cat or kitten - any of these folks may need financial assistance to save a beloved companion." 
The Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program
is a nonprofit 501 (c)(3) organization that provides financial assistance to cat and kitten guardians who are unable to afford veterinary services to save their companions when life-threatening illness or injury strikes. 
God's Creatures Ministry
http://www.all-creatures.org/gcm/help-cf.html "This fund helps pay for veterinarian bills for those who need help." 
Help-A-Pet
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html "Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the working poor." 
IMOM
http://www.imom.org "We are dedicated to insure that no companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker is financially challenged." 
I personally used Imom-they are WONDERFUL!!

The Pet Fund
http://thepetfund.com/ "The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need urgent veterinary care." 
United Animal Nations
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html "The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care." 
UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills
http://www.petloversonline.co.uk/financial.htm "Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there are a few charities who may be able to help." 
Other Groups Who are Breed or Injury Specific:

Corgi Aid
http://www.corgiaid.org/ 
Dachshunds Needing IVDD surgery
http://members.rushmore.com/~dds/applyforhelp.htm 
www.doberman911.org
It's for special needs and senior dobermans who need medical help.You can donate to help them, or have them put your dobie up there if you need help too!! 
HandicappedPets.com
http://www.handicappedpets.com/Articles/help/ "From time to time, HandicappedPets.com recognizes a caretaker of handicapped pets that need some special attention, and a little extra help. There are those who are so selflessly dedicated to their animal families that they give up a little more than they can afford." 
Labrador Lifeline
http://www.labradorlifeline.org/success/2005-abbey.htm 
LabMed: Rx For Rescued Labs
http://www.labmed.org/aid_main.html


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 26, 2008)

If Jody doesn't respond herself, or you don't hear an update I will give you one tomorrow when I get back.
I know she is pulling more out tomorrow (Saturday) Don't know the entire situation or whats left etc.


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi all, I have been wondering whats happening with these bunnys...I hope all is going good getting them out of there. Will there then be some kind of foundation put in so that this person stops bunnies from being dumped there??It does not sound like much of a safehouse for them...


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2008)

*ImSoRexyItHurts wrote: *


> If Jody doesn't respond herself, or you don't hear an update I will give you one tomorrow when I get back.
> I know she is pulling more out tomorrow (Saturday) Don't know the entire situation or whats left etc.



Thanks,

I was hoping we'd get an update.

I hope they've at least sexed them, and separated the boys and girls so the breeding won't continue.


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2008)

I think dootsmom is picking up a couple today, too.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 26, 2008)

I now have two new bunnies!! I took the BIG cream colored lop (she's actually white but she has been sprayed so much that she looks as though she's cream) and a little
gray & white dutch mix. Both are in pretty good shape. They are both probably pregnant....I'll know within the next 30 days!! I also took a little gray, dutch mix, boy for the woman that offered to take him, in Clifton.
Phew!!!! time for a nap.....I wish!!!


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2008)

:woohoo


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 26, 2008)

OH MY GOSH DOOTS!!!! I am so happy for you and those 2 bunnys. Please share picturesASAP!


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 27, 2008)

I also brought 2 home. Doots if I knew I would have transported , I live right near Clifton lol. Then again if I drove anymore yesterday I think I would have passed out.

I took 2 mini rex, white/beige spots. They look like brothers or.. related some how. A few rips in the ears and bite wounds but not too bad. Seem pretty friendly I guess but the one is still really otu of it from being neutered.

I think she said there are about 10 left in the shed she is working on getting out. I give her lots of credit, she's doing A LOT of work with these buns.What an angel! I'm sure she could still use help, either donations or foster homes.


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2008)

*ImSoRexyItHurts wrote: *


> I live right near Clifton



Me, too!



Congrats on getting those two guys out of there.
Are you keeping them?


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 27, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *ImSoRexyItHurts wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I live right near Clifton
> ...


You're insane right? LOL (mind you spring is coming and I do wildlife rehab. I will probably have over 30 squirrels this summer alone. ) 
I am keeping the girl. But none of these buns are bonded so this is 3 extra cages. Unless I some how fall deep in love with one of the boys, they will be here only to be cleaned up, healed , neutered then adopted out, unless Jody wants them back to adopt out herself.. The only reason I asked for rexes is because with standard fur my allergies really go crazy. I'm already allergic to the hay but not soo bad so For now they are just safe and getting back to being healthy and if they stay here longer term its ok.
Don't really know what I'm / We're doign with them yet. lol
I did offer to help take in a pregnant one just for the experience as long as they go back or fostered after weened. I guess we'll see what happens.
She still needs fosters. Here is an email I recieved from her this morning.


Hello everyone, Update on the situation. First thank you to everyone that has helped so far. People have donated food, bedding, hay, bowls, cages and $$$. I went yesterday, and pulled 11 more rabbits from the place. And yesterday, they all went to foster homes! Yea!!!!! The bunnies are not in terrible shape, but the closer you look, the more bite wounds/infections are found. But, other than that, and all needing spays/neuters, they are doing (relatively) well. I spoke to the lady there again yesterday, and it appears she has tried to reach out for help with these bunnies in the past, to no avail. She said she called a rabbit rescue in North Jersey, and one in South Jersey, and they couldn't help. She never contacted me though. With no help in sight, it was either "the shed" or a shelter where she was afraid they would be put to sleep. (Mind you, I'm not saying how she handled this was even close to "okay", but these rabbits were just dumped on her...) Anyway, after what I pulled yesterday, there is still 12 more to be removed. So, I am still in desperate need of foster homes for the remaining 12...and I am going back for them next Saturday morning.' The following people...are you still able to take/foster: Valerie - 1 bunny? Linda - 1 male or something young that can't be pregnant? JoAnn - 1 to foster/adopt? If you gals can still take a bunny, then I need to find a place for 9 more. Whew! *Can anyone else help out?* And of course, we are still accepting donations of food, hay, litter, bedding, bowls and $$$ Thank you all so much. Without help from you all, I'm afraid these bunnies would have ended up being put to sleep. Each and every one of you  helped saved many lives.... Jody Kind Heart Rescue


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2008)

Charlotte, do you have a cheap spay place near you? We could try to raise some donations here to get them spayed ASAP if that is something you would agree to. 

So Rexy, do you have any girls who could possibly be pregnant? 

Let me know how many girls we're talking about and what the spays prices are like out there and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 27, 2008)

Both girls should be giving birth within the next 14 days ...yikes!!! I use a Vet in New York that charges me (my Rescue) $50 each. My regular Vet charges me $140 for the males & $220 for the females.....and this, is with my discount!!! To get them spayed, right now, before they give birth, will run about $300 each. I am not going to do this.....12 kits would eventually cost the same, in the long run. I will not put the Does through anymore stress, and the possibility of losing, them by having them spayed right now. As soon as the kits are totally weaned (7 to 8 weeks) I'll have the Moms spayed.
The kits will be spay/neutered when they are between 4 & 5 months old. We have time to "save a bundle" . Thanks for the offer, though. Just wish I had someone to clean all these litter boxes!!!! ullhair: LOL!!!!


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 27, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Charlotte, do you have a cheap spay place near you? We could try to raise some donations here to get them spayed ASAP if that is something you would agree to.
> 
> So Rexy, do you have any girls who could possibly be pregnant?
> 
> Let me know how many girls we're talking about and what the spays prices are like out there and we'll see what we can do.


No maam. Or at least as far as I know but I am keeping an eye on the one rex girl I took in with her sister. She kinda looks buldgy but I can't tell. Regardless I am having them spayed eventually and will pay for it. =)
Jody will let me know if she see's any buldgy females next bun run so I might eventually.


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2008)

Are the bunnies all still running loose? I could donate money for NICs if someone would go out and separate the males and females. 

Or are there any local rescues who would allow you guys to borrow some cages just to make sure we dont have any more babies?


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 27, 2008)

I am not quite sure what the deal is with in the shed right now. I would assume she did as best as possible to not let them keep fighting or breeding but I will email and ask her for you.


----------



## JimD (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates on this?

Are there still bunnies in "the shed"?

Are the fosters finding forever homes?


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 29, 2008)

There are 12 bunnies left in the shed. She still needs foster homes. She said there is more room now so they arent exactly fighting but ofcourse they can still be breeding, however she is doing all she can. She is trying to go back and pull more this week hopefully all but it depends on how many foster homes she gets. She's already taking over 20 I believe. I offered to take in 1 more to foster if it helps but I already have my 4 and 2 fosters, so I'm hoping others offer.
There isn't enough cages to just separate them all, or sex separate them with out fighting with each other in a small cage. She needs the cages to go to foster homes so she can get them out. 
As soon as I get more info from her on the situation I will let you know.


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 31, 2008)

```
Hi everyone,

So many people have stepped up to help with these bunnies, and I'm going  

back again Saturday to grab (hopefully) the remaining 12.

I have fosters for 6 of them...but still trying to find a safe place for  the 

remaining 6.

Anyone? PLEASE...

Thanks,

Jody Couse  Caizza

Kind Heart Rescue 

3 Hyacinth Court

Cream Ridge, NJ 08514_  [url]www.KindheartRescue.com_[/url] 

([url=http://www.kindheartrescue.com/]http://www.kindheartrescue.com/[/url])
```


----------



## JimD (Feb 2, 2008)

:bump


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 7, 2008)

```
I Just got this from Jody at KindHeartRescue!!!!! What an ANGEL she is...
ALL THE BUNNYS ARE OUT OF THE SHED!!!!!!


Hi everyone,
By now, you know about these "shed rabbits".
I pulled the last of the bunnies from the shed last Saturday, and when all  
was said and done, I removed 33 rabbits.
Most of them went to foster or adoptive homes!  YEA!!!!!!  
The remainder I squeezed in here.
A HUGE THANK YOU to everyone who helped.
Within the first few days of pulling the bunnies, a few of the girls had  
litters before they could get to the vet for spays.
Four litters were born in those first days.  
One litter is here with me, and three others are in foster homes.
I've had 5 of the 7 females I took in here spayed, and another goes  Tuesday. 
The Momma I have here had 7 babies.
There are two other litters of 5, one litter of six.
The girls I had spayed, were all pregnant - thankfully  I got them in  before 
they delivered - and they were "early enough on" to be done.  But  also sad 
for the kits who will never know life...
I'm in the process of getting the boys neutered, and a few are done  already.
One of the other girls in a foster home goes in for a spay Monday.
Another THANKS to those who donated $$$ - which enabled me to have this  done.
Anyway, the real point of this e-mail is that the FIRST OF THE SHED BUNNIES  
ARE UP FOR ADOPTION!!!
From a life of fighting for survival....to spayed/neutered, cared  for and 
ready for the good life.
If you're interested in adopting one of these bunnies, and can overlook the  
torn bits of ears...and the battle scars, they are all delightful bunnies of 
all  breeds.  You may also choose a baby, and leave a deposit for when they are 
old enough to go to a new home!
Be happy to send you an application!
Thanks again to everyone!
Jody Couse  Caizza
Kind Heart Rescue 
3 Hyacinth Court
Cream Ridge, NJ 08514_  [url]www.KindheartRescue.com_[/url] 
([url=http://www.kindheartrescue.com/]http://www.kindheartrescue.com/[/url])
```


----------

